#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Flare Design

## unfetter.narsistic

All, 



Could anybody share any guidelines/ pratices/ calculation methods/ articles on how to design a horizontal flare tip? 

Thanks,See More: Flare Design

----------


## cybersoul

i found this on net hope this is  helpful
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Flare Design Manual 
(Fluor Daniel )

----------


## Mohamed

> i found this on net hope this is helpful
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



very thanks

----------


## Chemster980

> i found this on net hope this is  helpful
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Can you please reupload? it is no longer there. Many thanks brother

----------


## inzenjer

Could someone reupload this manual.
Thank you in advance

----------


## ananks3

there is some problem in downloading.......
Can you please upload again? It is telling the file has been downloaded 10 times and so it cannot be accessed.

----------


## cybersoul

reuploaded
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## inzenjer

unfetter.narsistic thank you for initial upload, could you share more Flour Engineering Documents with us?
thank you in advace

cybersoul thank you for reupload

----------


## ananks3

thank you cybersoul

----------


## Omar Bin Zia

Thanks alot

----------


## kritchemical

thank you sir

----------


## kp2008

Thank a lot , Share more Flour Engineering Documents with us,,,

----------


## insult2injury

I would also be interested in further Fluor engineering documents.

See More: Flare Design

----------


## inzenjer

FLUOR DANIEL Process Offsite Manual - Volume 44 - Storage sytems (1984).pdf of size 32.224 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nomanfahmi

inzenjer,
thanks for the manual, but do you have other Fluor Daniel' standards

----------


## inzenjer

> inzenjer,
> thanks for the manual, but do you have other Fluor Daniel' standards



i do not have any other Flour document. sorry

nomanfahmi could you please reupload your previous post: ChevronTexaco_Basic_Engineering_Standards.part1
thank you in advance

----------


## anwarahmad

Bro, could you upload again since the file cannot be opened. Need your help.

----------


## nskvc

Thank you so much

----------


## inzenjer

> Bro, could you upload again since the file cannot be opened. Need your help.



please try to download again. link still works

----------


## shashikant

Thanks alot...

----------


## midors84

thanks

----------


## sa12345

Cybersoul & Inzenjer ,

Thank you so much for sharing the document. It is great.

Do you have any other process design standards/manual from Fluor ?

Greatly appreciate if anybody can upload other standards

----------


## R_RAZI

Thank you

----------


## mamooli

> i found this on net hope this is  helpful
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Thanks very much

----------


## MurphyZG

Cybersoul & Inzenjer,


Thank You both for this contribution.See More: Flare Design

----------


## alwaw911

Cybersoul & Inzenjer,

Thanks...great contributions from you both!

----------


## ashoktechi80

Please upload it once again , I need it urgently

----------


## goodman

> reuploaded
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you Cybersoul.

----------


## mhuelva

tanks a lot

regards

----------


## Tiberius

Thank you for the share's

----------


## huymedita

thanks!

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## shansuresh79

Thanks. It is very useful.

----------


## Nocturnoeb

Thank you so much

----------


## rlins76

Thanks everyone who put time and efford to find files and share them.

----------


## ivan_feo

Any have the CICIND model code for steel chimneys?

Regards

----------


## john zink

Flare gas systems pocket handbook By K. Banerjee, Nicholas P. Cheremisinoff
this book is useful for you
but i have not that.


can you uploud it?See More: Flare Design

----------


## maxky

thank you very much

----------


## shahryar

Could you please upload the file again. The link broken and file doesn't  exist anymore. Thank you.

----------


## luisbmwm6

hello guys can you please reupload again all the informathion??? the links are broken and thanks in advance

----------


## Nabilia

Flare System - Process Design Manual - Fluor Daniel 2000.pdf	3.344 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dattatraykolte

Thanks

----------


## john zink

this manual have exel file calculation sheets attachments .is any boy have it?
please share it.
thank you

----------


## aldvergara

please try to download again. link still works

----------


## khalid655

please share excel calculation sheets thanks in advance

----------


## davidlapaca

Anyone have the sheets calculation of Flare Design of Fluor?

----------

